
iOS Apps Tracking Exposed - drukenemo
I’ve installed a firewall on my iPhone. It has exposed all the crazy tracking done by apps, which of course normally happens under the hood.<p>To exemplify, two big offenders: Imgur and Dictionary.com<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;gallery&#x2F;10yjM9m<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;gallery&#x2F;yODTDeP
======
ternarybash
Is this a jailbroken side-loaded app or is this available on the App Store?

~~~
drukenemo
Yep, it's a jailbreak tweak.

